# Pen for Shadetree Joe



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2013)

Shadetree Joe was nice enough to send me amd some others some blanks a couple a weeks to help me get started. I wanted to show Joe my appreciation to Joe for doing that, so I asked him if I could make him a pen as well. Joe here is your pen, its a chrome fountain pen Junior gent 1 like we discussed. The only thing is I have no idea what wood this is. its beautiful and spalted, but that doesn't help me :wacko1:. So if anyone might know what it is that would be awesome. I love the pattern of the spalt, it kind of looks like an old map. 

Joe I will get this in the mail to you tomorrow. But once again I lost your address so if you can PM it to me again that would be great! Hope you like it

Michael

[attachment=23144]
[attachment=23145]
[attachment=23146]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2013)

I think Joe is using my address for packages now... I'll PM.

Great looking pen!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dang Michael! That is a very impressive pen. Just because I'm trying to help you out, I'm gonna tell the wood type.....ready.....Beautiful Spalted Wood. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

All B.S. aside, I'm leaning towards Spalted Oak Burl. The lower barrel looks as though the blank may have been cross cut.? Whatever it is, it's a winner.:hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## BarbS (Apr 14, 2013)

Very Flashy. Beautiful.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful work Michael as usual. My bullet pen is gorgeous, and it's my new pocket pen. I carry it with me at all times!


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful work Michael as usual. My bullet pen is gorgeous, and it's my new pocket pen. I carry it with me at all times!



Thanks everyone, just hope ol Joe likes it. Kevin glad you have a carry pen and that you are happy with it!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Shadetree Joe was nice enough to send me amd some others some blanks a couple a weeks to help me get started. I wanted to show Joe my appreciation to Joe for doing that, so I asked him if I could make him a pen as well. Joe here is your pen, its a chrome fountain pen Junior gent 1 like we discussed. The only thing is I have no idea what wood this is. its beautiful and spalted, but that doesn't help me :wacko1:. So if anyone might know what it is that would be awesome. I love the pattern of the spalt, it kind of looks like an old map.
> 
> Joe I will get this in the mail to you tomorrow. But once again I lost your address so if you can PM it to me again that would be great! Hope you like it
> 
> Michael



That is Gamble Oak Burl my friend, from my home in Northern Arizona at 8,200 ft in elevation, I cut the burl myself off of an old 250 year old oak. It was 4' x 4' when I started, it made some fine calls and a friend made some fantastic bowls from it ( this was pre WB days or you'all would have got some of it.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Shadetree Joe was nice enough to send me amd some others some blanks a couple a weeks to help me get started. I wanted to show Joe my appreciation to Joe for doing that, so I asked him if I could make him a pen as well. Joe here is your pen, its a chrome fountain pen Junior gent 1 like we discussed. The only thing is I have no idea what wood this is. its beautiful and spalted, but that doesn't help me :wacko1:. So if anyone might know what it is that would be awesome. I love the pattern of the spalt, it kind of looks like an old map.
> 
> Joe I will get this in the mail to you tomorrow. But once again I lost your address so if you can PM it to me again that would be great! Hope you like it
> 
> Michael



That my friend is a FINE looking pen! You do beautiful work !!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Dang Michael! That is a very impressive pen. Just because I'm trying to help you out, I'm gonna tell the wood type.....ready.....Beautiful Spalted Wood. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> All B.S. aside, I'm leaning towards Spalted Oak Burl. The lower barrel looks as though the blank may have been cross cut.? Whatever it is, it's a winner.:hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:



Yep, crosscut.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 14, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> > Shadetree Joe was nice enough to send me amd some others some blanks a couple a weeks to help me get started. I wanted to show Joe my appreciation to Joe for doing that, so I asked him if I could make him a pen as well. Joe here is your pen, its a chrome fountain pen Junior gent 1 like we discussed. The only thing is I have no idea what wood this is. its beautiful and spalted, but that doesn't help me :wacko1:. So if anyone might know what it is that would be awesome. I love the pattern of the spalt, it kind of looks like an old map.
> ...



Woot Woot Thanks Joe I am glad you like it and I am glad to know what kind of wood it is and where it came from. I hope you enjoy it and it was a dand to make for ya


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Shadetree Joe was nice enough to send me amd some others some blanks a couple a weeks to help me get started. I wanted to show Joe my appreciation to Joe for doing that, so I asked him if I could make him a pen as well. Joe here is your pen, its a chrome fountain pen Junior gent 1 like we discussed. The only thing is I have no idea what wood this is. its beautiful and spalted, but that doesn't help me :wacko1:. So if anyone might know what it is that would be awesome. I love the pattern of the spalt, it kind of looks like an old map.
> 
> Joe I will get this in the mail to you tomorrow. But once again I lost your address so if you can PM it to me again that would be great! Hope you like it
> 
> Michael



Got the pen late yesterday when I got home from the hospital and I do believe you out did yourself on this one my friend, I seriously believe that you could NOT have done better because it's a Beauty !!

Thanks

Joe


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 21, 2013)

You sure did that great looking piece of Gamble Oak Burl justice.
Great Form, Fit and Finish with a nice choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
Well done.

Les


----------

